# Camera shop in Kifissia area?



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi, I live in Dionysos (northern suburbs) and am looking for a camera shop where I can buy Nikon DSLR lenses (professional quality).

Does anyone know where there is an equipment shop? With two kidlets, it's pretty hard to get down into the center!

thanks!


----------



## Napalm (Oct 9, 2009)

Not sure if it will help but you can buy Nikon DSLRs from Expert or MediaMarkt. Expert are able to order anything from Nikon and that is where I bought my Nikon DSLR from.

Nathan


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey! Thanks for the response. I have 2 DSLR cameras (Nikon D70s and Nikon D90) and I'm looking to shop for lenses, backgrounds, reflectors, etc. I'd like to go in person, and check out the options. 
I'll check out Expert, thanks!


----------



## Napalm (Oct 9, 2009)

Expert don't stock lenses etc but will order if you know what you need. I live just outside of Thessaloniki and have a great camera shop that I go to but I don't know what shops there are in your area.

Have a looka here : http://www.acecam.com/greece.html

There may be something a bit local to you.

Nathan


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks. Every time I have done a search, that ACE site comes up, lol.
I decided to order through Adorama in central Athens, and just pay them to deliver the Nikon 105 mm 2.8 lens to me. They also have Lastolite backgrounds, although only in the 107" size.

FYI, if anyone needs camera equip, I've spoken with Giorgos at Adorama quite a few times over the last couple months and he's very helpful and his English is great.


----------



## Napalm (Oct 9, 2009)

Shannon said:


> Thanks. Every time I have done a search, that ACE site comes up, lol.
> I decided to order through Adorama in central Athens, and just pay them to deliver the Nikon 105 mm 2.8 lens to me. They also have Lastolite backgrounds, although only in the 107" size.
> 
> FYI, if anyone needs camera equip, I've spoken with Giorgos at Adorama quite a few times over the last couple months and he's very helpful and his English is great.


It's good to hear you got yourself sorted and the 105mm 2.8 lens is a brilliant lens. What level of photography are you? And if your interested there is a great forum for photographers, mainly UK, but there are a few Ex-pats on there: Photography Forum

There is a wide range of photographers on there from beginners all the way to seasoned proffessionals.

Nathan


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Napalm said:


> It's good to hear you got yourself sorted and the 105mm 2.8 lens is a brilliant lens. What level of photography are you? And if your interested there is a great forum for photographers, mainly UK, but there are a few Ex-pats on there: Photography Forum
> 
> There is a wide range of photographers on there from beginners all the way to seasoned proffessionals.
> 
> Nathan


Looks great, thanks. I post usually at I Love Photography because I'm doing mostly shots of my kids, but with the new lens I'd like to get into macro more. Right now I'm using mostly my 50 mm 1.4. It's been ages since I did landscapes, although I do have a 12-24 mm.

My level? Well, not beginner but no where near expert!


----------



## Napalm (Oct 9, 2009)

Hope to see you over there, they are a great bunch and there are some of the best portrait photographers on there that love to share thier experiences and help others on how to get the best photos.

Nathan


----------

